# Prada Matinee Handbag



## br3wx

Anybody seen the new Matinee bag? New shape in Saffiano, but is it a yay or nay?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Meh.


----------



## poopsie

Well, I would never pay whatever they are asking for what looks like a basic bag.
Plus the handles look disproportionately long when coupled with the shoulder strap.


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> Well, I would never pay whatever they are asking for what looks like a basic bag.
> Plus the handles look disproportionately long when coupled with the shoulder strap.


 GEEZ LOUISE!!! They run $2450-$3100 depending on the size.  I could buy an Hermes for that price point barely 9 years ago.  HERMES!!!  Not Plastic Prada.


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> GEEZ LOUISE!!! They run $2450-$3100 depending on the size.  I could buy an Hermes for that price point barely 9 years ago.  HERMES!!!  Not Plastic Prada.



Miuccia must be hitting the crack pipe again. Good grief


----------



## br3wx

poopsie said:


> Well, I would never pay whatever they are asking for what looks like a basic bag.





Prada Psycho said:


> GEEZ LOUISE!!! They run $2450-$3100 depending on the size.  I could buy an Hermes for that price point barely 9 years ago.  HERMES!!!  Not Plastic Prada.



Ahuh!!! I had like a 5 min of stunned silence looking at the bag and the price!


----------



## Prada Psycho

br3wx said:


> Ahuh!!! I had like a 5 min of stunned silence looking at the bag and the price!



And they're getting so cheaply made.  Little things like replacing the inside metal rectangle PRADA Made in Italy  tag with a poorly embossed logo to begin with.  Other than pieces at least 10+/- years old, I've given up on Prada.  I've wandered over to the dark side recently and have been buying most vintage LV bags. The newest one I have is 7 years old. Much like Prada, they were made a lot better and have more personality. Besides that, they're dirt cheap on the secondary market if you know how to shop for them.


----------



## IntheOcean

I'm not a fan. 

The design seems way too simplified for the price tag and the short handle looks really awkward when the bag is worn on the shoulder with the longer strap. And I don't like how the opening of the bag is constructed, just doesn't look good to me.


----------



## br3wx

Prada Psycho said:


> And they're getting so cheaply made.  Little things like replacing the inside metal rectangle PRADA Made in Italy  tag with a poorly embossed logo to begin with.  Other than pieces at least 10+/- years old, I've given up on Prada.  I've wandered over to the dark side recently and have been buying most vintage LV bags. The newest one I have is 7 years old. Much like Prada, they were made a lot better and have more personality. Besides that, they're dirt cheap on the secondary market if you know how to shop for them.



 Yikes! I did read quite a few here on Prada's poor track record with the quality of their products and the lack of after sale customer service, such a huge contrast when comparing to LV. I'll be steering clear of Prada for now unless if its a vintage that caught my eye


----------



## Pinkie*

I don’t like it


----------



## br3wx

Prada Psycho said:


> And they're getting so cheaply made.



Dear @Prada Psycho, does it apply to their wallets as well? I havent heard of any negative stuff about their quality. I currently using a saffiano wallet for 5 years now and it still look immaculate! Im on the hunt for a new wallet now as I'm bored with the color that I have


----------



## Prada Psycho

br3wx said:


> Dear @Prada Psycho, does it apply to their wallets as well? I haven't heard of any negative stuff about their quality. I currently using a saffiano wallet for 5 years now and it still look immaculate! Im on the hunt for a new wallet now as I'm bored with the color that I have


All you need to do is read around the Prada sub-forum. There is thread after thread after thread about the personal experiences of other members with Prada bags.

As to the small accessories, I personally don't see many posts about them good or bad.  I have to suspect the quality has taken a dive in those as well. Given their wallets cost as much as their handbags cost not too long ago, I personally wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I wonder how it would look in Daino leather or Cervo leather?
I think Saffiano leather make the silhouette look cheaply made. I do also agree that it look awkward with the longer shoulder strap. Like isn't the main strap meant to be also hold as a shoulder?


----------



## chaussures74

br3wx said:


> Anybody seen the new Matinee bag? New shape in Saffiano, but is it a yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 4577950
> View attachment 4577951
> View attachment 4577952


I guess I'm in the minority. I just recently went to Neiman's, looked at it, and tried it on. I really like it! I, however, do not like the price. If it were about $1k cheaper, I'd buy it.


----------



## mixlv

chaussures74 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority. I just recently went to Neiman's, looked at it, and tried it on. I really like it! I, however, do not like the price. If it were about $1k cheaper, I'd buy it.


I know this is an old thread now but I just discovered this bag - saw it in the Prada boutique - and I really like it!  It's like a larger LV alma and feels like a grown up adult woman's bag.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Ahhh I love this bag! New to me pre-loved Matinée in Bianco Nero. I agree the price on this is absurd but finding one on Poshmark for a third retail had me bite the bullet! She is so sweet and ladylike and perfect for spring/summer


----------



## chaussures74

PurseLoveSF said:


> Ahhh I love this bag! New to me pre-loved Matinée in Bianco Nero. I agree the price on this is absurd but finding one on Poshmark for a third retail had me bite the bullet! She is so sweet and ladylike and perfect for spring/summer
> 
> View attachment 5337907


She's a beauty! I love the white color. Yes, you can definitely buy them for much less, pre-owned. At one time, the site Italist had new ones for nearly half the price of purchasing from the boutique. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------

